# Need Advice/Tips for Embryo Transfer



## samkris123 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would greatly appreciate any tips or advice on how things to do and not to do after an IVF embryo transfer. I am going in today for my embryo transfer. I know that 2 days of bed rest in mandatory. But was curious if certain foods, positions, etc . . . would help increase the emmbies' chances of implanting. ANY info would be helpful. I would love to hear stories about things that did or didn't work for you. I truly appreciate everyone's encouragement and good wishes!


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bed rest was not mandatory (or even suggested) at my clinic. I was asked to stay quiet for the rest of the day of the transfer but was told I could return to my regular activities after that. I decided that I would not run or ride my horse and would instead just do walking for my exercise. I think I went for a 3 mile walk a day or two after my transfer (I'm 22 weeks preg now). I don't know that any positions will necessarily help or hurt. I did do pre and post transfer acupuncture - that might be a good thing to look into. I kept up with weekly acupuncture appointments after that.

As far as foods, etc. the clinic asked that I do what I would do if I were pregnant (avoid certain kinds of fish and only 2 servings/week of low mercury fish, no alcohol, limit caffeine, no sushi, no unpasturized cheese, etc.).

Good luck!!!


----------



## samkris123 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi DaisieMae!
I found an amazing acupuncturist and did a session Wednesday and Thursday before ET, then had her come to my RE's office Friday to do a pre and post ET acupuncture session. I am scheduled to do a session this Tuesday and Thursday as well. I am hooked on acupuncture! It is wonderful! I feel like I transcend to a mental state of utopia.

I have been on bed rest since my ET yesterday morning and have been feeling pretty good. I have had mild cramping, but nothing major or unbearable. This evening, however, I became nauseous. It just hit me and hasn't subsided. I have felt nauseous for about 45 minutes now. Is this something to be concerned about or is this a symptom of something?


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I never had nausea after my ETs (and I had 5 of them), so I'm not sure about that one. Fingers crossed that it's a good sign!


----------

